# Non Lumpy Grits?



## iflynething (Oct 6, 2009)

Every time I add water to my grits, they get lumpy. I can never seem to not make this happen?

HELP!

~Michael~


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 6, 2009)

Proportions: 4 cups of water to 1 cup of grits

Boil the water first, add the grits while stirring vigorously. They will lump if not well stirred. 

I sometimes make the grits in the microwave. Same proportions but I mix them with cold water, put it in a microwaveable bowl and zap for 10 min. (more or less, depending on the microwave).


----------



## Yemme (Oct 6, 2009)

Wisk... maybe... I have not eaten grits in ages.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 6, 2009)

Ha ha wow. I didn't think people would actually repomd to this thread. I was making some this morning and I was just getting frustrated that they had lumps. My method of making them is putting water in the microwave and then having he grits in a bowl and addinhe water I thinn my problem is I don't get the water boiling and the grits aren't absorbed the right way. Oh well, I will try again tomorrow and post my results

~Michael~


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 6, 2009)

I married a southern girl, she boils the water,adds grits,once they thicken ,adds milk,and then cheddar chese....she makes great gravy too:thumbup:


----------



## iflynething (Oct 6, 2009)

hopdaddy said:


> I married a southern girl, she boils the water,adds grits,once they thicken ,adds milk,and then cheddar chese....she makes great gravy too:thumbup:



Now I'm a southern person too but I have never thought to add milk....Now cheddar cheese on the other hand......

Gravy would be good too. These grits were from a pack and I have always had trouble with lumps but not with actual......homeade grits....that you boil and everything

~Michael~


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

iflynething said:


> Gravy would be good too.


 Sausage-Gravy  w/ homemade biskuts....can't get that from instant lol


----------

